# Meeting vs midterms



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I couldn't attend the meeting due to midterms coming up this week (what else comes up but school!?).... so how was it? What did I miss? How was Matt's shrimparium?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not the Secretary so I didn't take notes on what happened (cough cough Renee)....but it went very well. Attendance was good - we've doubled since last year! Scott brought a ton of needle leaf java fern, Rob brought in some Hemianthus micranthemoides, Russ was absent but dropped off some Vallisaria nana which is really cool. We did the usual BS session for a while then got down to business, if Matt wants to comment on that he can. From what I remember, we talked about group orders, officer elections, upcoming meetings, etc. Then we did the tour of Matt's new shrimp breeding operation. It was friggin sweet! I'm definitely inspired to get an RO system now after seeing how easy Matt's system is.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, almost forgot.....


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Just curious, Six, seeing that you are in college.

Have you done any portfolio work (might be called experiential credits in your college) where you can write your way out of some classes, get course waivers, and get college credits as well? It really comes in handy for electives since you can choose what you want to write about and document your experience for credits.

I got out of about 1 year's worth of classes at Capital University for my undergrad degree. There was no cost for up to 30 credits. 

I did it to reduce the number of classes I had to take and also speed up the time to graduation. If your employer isn't paying for classes, it saves money , too (mine paid 100% tuition reimbursement). 

I also did it to avoid a few classes that I really didn't want to take. I got course waivers and credit for two of these, and for one other course I got the same number of credits as the course but since the course I tried to get out of was a sacred cow of sorts, I didn't get a course waiver. I had to take that class. At least I got credits for my work.

Once I did a couple of these, I was able to generate the narrative sections to match with syllabi from an accredited college course in a few days, sometimes one day. But you either have to be familiar with the subject or be willing to do some research. 

Your college might even have a course on how to document experiential learning. I took one of these classes, and I not only got 3 credits for the course, I got 3 more credits for another course I documented the equivalent of college level learning while taking the experientiallearning course. It was like getting twice the credits for the same amount of work in other courses.

I never did take a CLEP test but those are supposed to be great if you know your subject well. And you can often apply for a course waiver as well as get credits through testing.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'm enrolled at Ohio State. I'm not liking it there right now. At least when I went to Otterbein the classes were small and I could ask questions. Now we zoom through everything and for my math course, I have to go down to campus to relearn what we "learned" in class. 

I'm not sure what I can "test out of" at OSU. I'm a Zoology major, so maybe there's something.

Thanks for the idea! I'll contact my advisor and see what he thinks.


----------

